# How heavy was/is your GSD at 6months



## Sara

I weighed billy today and he's about 70lbs give or take an ounce or 2. I was just wondering how heavy your GSD was or is at 6 months???


----------



## DanL

67lbs, at the vet on his 6mo bday for his rabies shot.


----------



## zapols

Vincent was 60/65 pounds, Rosie around 60.


----------



## bnwalker

Caleb was 35-40 pounds at 6 months, Gypsy was about 45 pound. Rory is estimated to be about 6 months old now and she weighs about 50 pounds. None of them were thin, they just grew slowly. Caleb and Gypsy topped out at around 60 pounds, so they are on the "small" side. I have no idea how Rory will end up.


----------



## ldpeterson

Annabelle was about 38 lbs.


----------



## SashaPup

Sasha was arounf 55lbs


----------



## Barb E

Dante was about 53 pounds


----------



## Drakegsd

Drake is 59 pounds at 5 and a half months


----------



## kwillsey23

Hannah is 55lb at 6 months


----------



## khurley

Chyna was around 70 lbs, too, but she's a moose. She's a little over a year now and around 28 inches at the shoulder. Somebody asked my at Petco if she was a GSD/Great Dane X. I said, no, she's just a really big girl.


----------



## Sara

Thanks for your replies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif
I'm starting to think billy is going to be pretty big when he's fully grown /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif *lol*
I had him on puppy food until he was a little over 3 1/2 months (if I remember correctly) & then changed him over to adult food. 
Does anyone have any ideas how big he's gona be when he is fully grown??? (I wish I had a time machine so I could go into the future to see just how big he does get *lol*)


----------



## zapols

At his heaviest, Vincent is 95 pounds. In the summer he's a more picky eater and driven player, so he's 88 right now. He's a little too skinny, his ribs are clearly visible, but not enough to be worrying.


----------



## VTcoach

Weighed my guy last night and he's just turned 8 months and is 71 lbs. I think he was 58 back around 6 months. Every dog is going to be different depending upon bone size, etc.


----------



## dogless

Matie was around 60 lb at 6 months. She's 67.5 now at 9 months.


----------



## lugnut514532000

Bay was around 50 lbs at 6 months. Now at 20 months, she's about 60-65 lbs.


----------



## agilegsds

Rio was 52 lbs at 6 months. He's now 3 yo, 82 lbs. and 26.75" tall. Cooper, his littermate, was 58 lbs. at 6 months. He's now 3 yo, 108 lbs and somewhere between 29" and 30" tall. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif Yes, he's a big boy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/16_shrug.gif


----------



## thucian

Judo is 6 months old today. We went to the vet 3 days ago and he weighed 54lbs.


----------



## ZalDante

Just took Dante to the vet today...and he weighed in at 60 lbs at 5 1/2 months... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif
Dante's mom

http://www.dogster.com/?177650


----------



## Saphire

I cannot remember what Floyd weighed at 6 months but I do remember it slowed down big time shortly after.


----------



## sue2bear4me

my bear is just under 3 stone at 12 weeks i dont no what that is in lbs we had him weiged at the vets on monday could some one work it out and tell me please thanks lol sue [image]IMG]http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a331/tilly4444/bearinkichen.jpg[/IMG][/image]


----------



## sue2bear4me

i must of done somthing wrong try again


----------



## zapols

3 stone is 42 pounds.


----------



## littlebit

I have a male 6mo from my female and he is 67 pounds and he is solid with exc. bone. Onther male in th elitter I found out from his owner is 78 pounds.


----------



## Clare

I dont remember - I think around 45-50... At a year she's about 60 lbs. Sashas a small one for sure!


----------



## lafalce

At 6 months my dog weighed about 56 lbs. She is just shy of her 5 year birthday and she is only 65 lbs.

She's pretty slim, but she's active!!!
Her mother was not large.


----------



## Saphire

[ QUOTE ]
my bear is just under 3 stone at 12 weeks i dont no what that is in lbs we had him weiged at the vets on monday could some one work it out and tell me please thanks lol sue [image]IMG]http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a331/tilly4444/bearinkichen.jpg[/IMG][/image] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Simple site for you to use in the future to convert

http://www.omeath.net/conversions/stones_to_pounds.htm


----------



## flyinghayden

Maxie Lee was 58 pounds at 6 months. Now, at 6+ years, she tips the scale at 74/76 lbs.


----------



## pglenn

Keira is 6 1/2 months and weighted in today at 68lbs. She'a big girl.


----------



## sd3567

Boris is only 4 months old and weighs 40 pounds


----------



## TufaRuth

Wiena turned 6 months 2 weeks ago, but I haven't had a chance to weigh her, PetSmart scale was out of service when I went in last week. The last weight I had on her was 47 lbs. I think she is going to be small.

Ruth


----------



## BabyBruno

Bruno weighed 65 pounds.


----------



## dotbar

Leo is 6 1/2 months and weighs in at 71 lbs.


----------



## kutzro357

They all grow at different rates and have growth spurts at different times,
http://www.nwk9.com/weight_height.htm


----------



## theresa_rich

Hugo weighed 64 pounds at 6 1/2 months.


----------



## Sara

Billy is now near enough 8 months old and was weighed yesterday when he got neutered ... he's near enough 88lbs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif


----------



## Alex&Kira'sMom

Noche weighed 52 lbs at 6 months...now at 14 months he's around 70 lbs = )

Crystal, Noche 14 months and Jada 8.5 wks = )


----------



## gentner98

My Duke was 95 lbs at 6 months old. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif


----------



## JasperLoki

78lbs at 6 months.

Jack

http://photobucket.com/albums/c78/hercules66/


----------



## bargerman

Mattie was 58 lbs at 6 months. Now she is 27 months and 70 lbs - just right if you ask me!


----------



## GunnersMoms

Kenya is 7 months old and weighs 65 lbs. She's a large, heavy-boned girl. Gunner is almost 2 1/2, and he weighs in at weighs 75 lbs. Kenya is almost as tall as Gunner (within an inch or two).


----------



## fallon416

Max was 6 months old on Monday and he weighs 64 lbs.

Neil


----------



## Carol9581

Augie was 79.6lbs at 6 months


----------



## yanksno1fan

Sandy was 63 lbs at 6 months


----------



## armz

Dino-73lbs and 26in at the shoulders. Horse!


----------



## matt1970lemans

my pup,cole,is 55lbs and he is 6 months tonight.just home from the vet.


----------



## angelaw

Mine average between 50-60lbs around 6 months old.


----------



## SuzyE

cesar is about 60 lbs at 5 months


----------



## Gunnermom

Jayda just weighed in at 55 lbs at 5.5 months.


----------



## firenurseireland

Tara was 54 pounds at the age of 6 months. Shes a girl s oshe is probably less and we exercise her alot


----------



## JFoster

Zeus was 66.5 pounds at 6 months.

Jon.


----------



## johnrm

mine is only 4 months but is 38 pounds and has gained 10 pounds every 3 weeks so far


----------



## surfcaster

over sixty at the end of 4 months


----------



## nathalie1977

At 6 months Freyja was about 48 lbs. She's 7 months now and has passed the 50 lb. mark.


----------



## Toffifay

My pup just weighed in at 55 lbs. at 6 months.


----------



## Brightelf

Grimm is 5 months old and weighs 61 lbs. It's mostly paws.


----------



## tsperry

Arwen is 53lbs as of 12 days ago. She is tall and lean like her daddy.

Taylor


----------



## RomydeVenecia

I'm guessing most of you have this info readily available or perhaps your vets have provided some type of growth chart. But just in case you you haven't seen one, here is one I stumbled across.

http://www.mygermanshepherdpuppy.com/

Without really scrutinizing the replys and bouncing them of the charts, it just seemed to me like there are a whole lot of German Shepherds rolling around out there :>)

Just teasin.


----------



## SuzyE

cesar weighs almost 80 lbs at 6 months. My vet guessing his adult weight at 120, he is not fat but he is huge, his bones are huge and well he's just huge-bigger than his 8 yr old sister already.MY VET SEES nothing wrong with his weight so he may not fit the chart but he is ine for his bone structure.


----------



## kutzro357

That chart is the weights for a dog that is going to grow to the proper breed standard. One that will be able to run, jump and herd all day.
When it comes to GSD`s bigger isn`t better.


----------



## SuzyE

he is what he is- a baby ox and growing by the day.Paige was under weight for years but it served her well in the long run cause she is still slim.


----------



## Cameo

Well, according to that chart Shayla is spot on. 17wks 35.8lbs.
It states 4 months, 36lbs for a female.


----------



## denwil2007

chase is three weeks short of six months, but he barely weights 50lbs. I don't understand, both his parents are on the large end. I feed him well, but he's not gaining weight. He sure is getting taller He's 21 inches


----------



## Lexus

Ashe, at 7 months, was 83.3 lbs, but I'm not sure of 6 months. He's almost 8 months now, so I'm guessing hes around 87-90, but who knows.


----------



## daviddrena

There are some big boys out there Susy where did you get ceasar well my girl is 5 months and 43lbs 20inches she was the runt of the litter but she is picking up now but if I got a boy I would like him to be a bit over standard or at the top of the standard sorry you guys that live by the standard


----------



## SuzyE

David, i got Cesar from a guy in Detroit, long story. He had both parents and they were stunning and I literally did a u-turn and jumped out of my car to meet them. I thought their temperment was superb as well and he told me the female was pregnant and I knew immediatly that was going to be my next dog. Ironically I met this man on my birthday, we share the same last name & Cesar was born on devil's night while my other GSD was born on Halloween. Coincidence? I think not.Cesar was ment to be mine. On top of all that I named him Cesar after Cesar Millan and his dog parents were named Faroh & Cleopatra so his name fit perfectly. Anyway, who was I to know that Cesar would grow like Maramduke?I never had a male before, he was sizably bigger than all of the dogs in the litter.Wierd thing is even his head looks full grown at 6 months, he looks about 2 yrs old. I am going to have my ex take a roll of pics of Cesar and post them, he is a head turner. I have never gotten so many compliments & inquiries about a dog in my life and I walk dogs for a living. Getting Cesar is akin to winning the lottery.


----------



## onyx'girl

onyx was six mos. on May 8, Today she was spayed so she weighed in at 64.7 this am ~ I miss her, she is spending the night at the vet...I hope she is doing ok. Kacie, her running mate is missing her too!


----------



## SuzyE

bummer! she'll be ok!


----------



## Romance

one of my boys was 65 lbs @ 6 months the other 62


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx came home today! When she got home, she acted like nothing has happened. Hard to keep her from playing, and they do play hard, so she is under the watchful eye... When they are spayed/neutered,do most dogs put on more weight, versus not alterered?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Nope! Unless you let them. Since we control what they eat and their level of activity to a great degree, we can control their weight! Some have faster metabolisms than others-I have two that have trouble keeping weight on (both altered) and a couple of others who can gain easily. 

All altered at different ages and none with weight issues. Except Nina-but that's an activity issue-she's 10 and didn't move a lot for 3 months when I hurt my back. She needs a personal trainer to motivate her!


----------



## selzer

I weighed my baby girls today. They are just nine months. Whitney weighs 63.5, Tori 66.4, and Heidi 69.6 pounds. Heidi seems a bit over weight, the other two are just right for their size. 

I remember the day I weighed Cujo, Babs and Jenna at six months as I stopped at the vet after the photographer, but I can't for the life of me remember.


----------



## Faith32

at 5 months old faith was 60lbs. she will be 6 months in about a week. she has huge bones, she's very massive but energetic and has a high prey drive. she looks perfect for her bone structure. he dad was about 90lbs and mom was 70 so I am imagining she will start slowing down I hope. but shes beautiful but looks like an adult dog already and not a puppy but shes still a great dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Wow! At 6 months my first gsd, Massie, was 60 pounds. At full size she was a very, very lean 85-90 pounds.


----------



## im4dogz

At 6 months old Chase is around 55 pounds. 23-25 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## onyx'girl

At six mos. Onyx weighed 64.5 on her spay date. I just had Onyx weighed this a.m. and she will be 8 mos on the 8th of July. She weighed in at 73.4#. I was surprised as she is tall but lean. My long coat who will be two on the 21 of July was 68.6 today, and has such a large head, nose and bone structure, looks bigger, but Onyx is taller. Onyx has a bad hip so I really don't want her to gain anymore weight!! When do they stop growing, gaining, and does the spay(age) make a difference in their growth?


----------



## ResOps

Kaiyas was 6 mos last Thursday and we weighed her on Sunday
61lbs - she is off Friday for the big 'snip & rip'


----------



## Cameo

Shayla turned 6 months last friday. The week before that she was 55lbs - so I figure that she is about 57-58 lbs now if she continues to grow at the same pace.

Which means according to that chart is that she is at the weight now for an 8 month old female.


----------



## RubySlippers

Ruby is 6 months. She was weighed at the vet on 7/7 and she came in at 43.2 lbs. Which, looking at the rest of the posts seems kinda small.







But she looks great and the vet says she is doing well. I think she's just a small one. She does seemed to have put on a little more weight since (even though is been such a short time). So she may be closer to 50 now.


----------



## iluvmyGSD

hi yall, i have a male 3 month old , he weighs 43 lbs, is that normal weight?


----------



## istie

I find it frightening that these pups are so big so young.
Daire is 20weeks and weighs 23.2kg or 51lb
Daire has been put on adult food to slow his growth as he was growing too fast.
he is 55cm or 21.7inches

Wow the size of these pups has blown me away.
Are they within the breed standard?


----------



## wrenny

Mine is around 55 now at 5 1/2 months. Male.


----------



## ken k

Max was 40lbs at 4 months, and gained 10lbs a month untill he was 9 months, he leveled off at 95lbs


----------



## Romance

at almost 6 months Spirit is 66lbs. his sister (same litter) is 57lbs. They are gaining roughly 10 lbs per month


----------



## MTAussie

Alex is now 7 months, I weighed him yesterday. He was 82 pounds! I have only had him for 1 month. I think he is going to be a really big guy!


----------



## daviddrena

I just did an average on the males on this post and it's around 63 lbs. I only did the ones that said 6 months


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Rade was 44lbs at 6 months now at 11.5 months he's 68lbs.


----------



## angelfluff

Maya is 62lbs at 6 mths


----------



## Phazewolf

Shadow is only 58lbs at 1 year old ans I am not sure she will gain much more.


----------



## DHau

Tosca is one week shy of being 6 months. She was just weighed and is 51 pounds.


----------



## gsd_bella

My pup is 6 months and 60 pounds


----------



## doggiedad

my boy was 40/some pounds at 3 months. now he's 8 months and 77 pounds.


----------



## doggiedad

at 6 months my boy was 60/plus pounds. at 7 months he was 70lbs. he's now 8 months and 77/plus pounds.


----------



## STINGER-LRSD

Ranger is 44# @ 18 weeks. He looks really skinny to me, but eats well. Starting on some raw stuff, eggs, oatmeal etc. this week.


----------



## kelso

kelso was 60 lbs at 6 months. now at 17 months he is right around 80 lbs. We did not have allie when she was 6 months old, but she is about 60-65 lbs and it seems she is pretty much done growing..she could stand to gain a few though


----------



## doggiedad

i took Loki to the vet this morning just to get weighed. i was close in guessing his weight. i thought he was 77/plus pounds. he's 8 months old, soon to be 9 months old (March 4th, he'll be 9 months old) he weighed in at 82.5 pounds and he's not fat. you can see the outline of his ribs. he's been averaging 1 and 1/2 to 2 pounds a month.


----------



## doggiedad

Judo, nice name!!!!!!!


----------



## HarleyGirl52874

wow my girl is little, at 7 months she weighed in at 51lbs.


----------



## caligirl07

Buddy will be 7 months, he is 78lbs now. He is not fat, but very mascular and big build.


----------



## wrenny

Lex is nearing 8 months. 80 pounds. It was funny to see him on the scale at that much because last weigh in was around 65. He doesn't look 80 at all. Long lengthy skinny boy!


----------



## Cooper&me

Cooper is 5 months next week and weighed in at 50 pounds. Everyone wmarks on his big feet so I think he has a ways to go.


----------



## kbigge

At 6 mos, Kodee was about 56 lbs, if I remember right. He's 8 mos now and 64 lbs.


----------



## Cooper&me

56 pounds at 5 mnths for my boy. Right now he is all feet.


----------



## daviddrena

My Titan is 72 lbs and will be 6 months tomorrow.


----------



## The Stig

My little girl turning 6 months on April 12. She weighed 49.5 lbs just this Saturday. 

Gosh. Time goes by so quickly, and our babies grow up so fast. (


----------



## jesusica

Flash was 52 pounds at 6 months.


----------



## frenchie27

Charlie was 60 lbs today (one day short of 6 mos.) I consider him to be a big boy. His daddy is too.


----------



## Sherush

Jesse today is 55.2 lbs will be 6 months on May 6th. Jesse will be a big boy according to everybody - he has to still grow into his ears and knuckle bones. His mom is huge.


----------



## Arobryn

My boy Blue is 6 mo' tomorrow and is 40 pounds. Sounds like he's a bit on the small side for his age, but I've had him on Innova's Large Breed Puppy food hoping to ensure a nice slow growth. Looks like he's still got room to grow into his feet, but to tell the truth I'm not looking for a really big dog. If he was on the smaller side of the breed standard that'd work for me.

I look forward to seeing how he turns out.

~ L'aura


----------



## Helly

Jackson is 10 weeks tomorrow, weighs 14 pounds...doc said he was a bit underweight (he had hook and round worms)...but that once they were cleared up (and they are thank God) he would start putting on weight.

He was 6 pounds when we brought him home 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Mandalay

I LOVE THIS BOARD! It is so neat to be able to see and compare all this since there are not many GSD in my area (that I see anyway).

Mandi was 17 lbs at 10 weeks, 21 lbs at 11 weeks and 23 lbs at 12 weeks. I am amazed at how fast she is putting on weight since every weekend when I take her to Petsmart (they have a scale there and I take her in to weigh her and let her walk around and visit with other dogs/kids/people) she looks skinny to me. She is growing long and tall so much faster than she appears to be putting on weight, but apparently she is.


----------



## Wolfie

I stopped by our Vet office this afternoon to weigh Yukon.

He is 85lbs at 6 1/2 months old.


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: WolfieI stopped by our Vet office this afternoon to weigh Yukon.
> 
> He is 85lbs at 6 1/2 months old.


OMG, that's HUGE! My last pb male, Basu, was 77 pounds full grown! 

Sounds like your guy will be well over 100 pounds.


----------



## lcht2

wow now i can add to this post, i thought this day would never come. tyson is 60lbs at 6 months old, he gets a lot of exercise tho so i think maybe he would weigh more if he wasnt walked everyday


----------



## Sherush

Jesse just a few days before 6 months was 56lbs. Now a week and a half shy of 7 months is 61lbs


----------



## LedZep

Kuno was 72 - 75 lbs at six months. He's almost 7 months now, but I think his rapid growth has really slowed.


----------



## DarkEquine

My boy is 9 weeks and he's 9 kilograms (sorry, don't know lbs!) He's gained at least 2 kgs since we got him a week ago!!!


----------



## Eve-Lynn

Link turns 6 months on Sunday and he weighs 61.6 lbs.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: DarkEquineMy boy is 9 weeks and he's 9 kilograms (sorry, don't know lbs!) He's gained at least 2 kgs since we got him a week ago!!!


What I found when I searched is to get pounds, you multiply the kilos by 2.2. So he weighs 19.8lbs.


----------



## DarkEquine

Awesome. I'll do that next time!


----------



## lixy

Chaos was 63 lbs at 6 months. He was behind the "standard" GSD weight all the way up until 5 months, when he caught up. Now at 7.5 months his weight is comparable to an 11 month old.







I really didn't want him to grow that fast, but even now, he is still so, so skinny. (because he's so tall!) I get tired of everyone telling me all the time that I need to start feeding my dog.


----------



## chevysmom

Chevy is _almost_ 6 months old (this Saturday the 14th). I took him into the vet today to get weighed and pick up his Advantix Multi. He weighs in at 51.4 lbs. He's always been just under the "average" according to the charts but is very healthy and gets tons of exercise


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: WolfieI stopped by our Vet office this afternoon to weigh Yukon.
> 
> He is 85lbs at 6 1/2 months old.


HOLY SH*T!!


----------



## istie

Daire is 10mo and weighs 77.66 pounds or 35.3kg


----------



## doggiedad

i think our boy was 60 lbs. at 6 months. he's now 90 lbs. at 1 year old.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Djibouti weighed 63.5 lbs at 6 mos.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

Apollo is 60lbs at 6 months, so he's doing pretty good, considering his health problems were supposed to stunt his growth.


----------



## Helly

Took Jackson to the vet this past Friday for his rabies shot...weighed 37.5 pounds at four months...seems a little light to me...


----------



## Sylby

Took Daltrey in today for his 6 month weigh-in....he's 70 pounds....


----------



## GSD07

I think the lighter the better. When Yana was a young pup and even now at her 17 months everybody was telling me how skinny she was. Her weight was 35 lb at 4 months, 52 lb at 6 months and now she's 64 lb (she still hasn't filled out yet). She's not a petite female, btw, she's 26.5 in tall.

Well, her prelims at 16 months came back Good and elbows normal, and she has energy supply like a machine.


----------



## shadow mum

Shadow just is turning 6 months on Wednesday, and he's 46 lbs. He seems small to me, but he's perfectly proportioned, so I'm not going to panic.


----------



## derby98

Diego is 6 months today. Weighs 56 lbs. Right on track I thinks


----------



## brunosrk

Duke 79 lbs at 6 months & 1 week. Not sure about his brother Max.

Duke









Max


----------



## Rügen

*Rugen is 6 months old







*

He is 22" and 40.3lbs.


----------



## Mandalay

Mandi is about 50 pounds at 6 months. I still feel she looks skinny to me, but her ribs are not showing and she is healthy. She had a bout with Demodex and was at the vet and they said that her weight was fine, so I know I should not be thinking about it again. She is finally starting to get some fringe on her tail and tummy and she has been shedding at a crazy rate, so her big girl hair is starting to come in I think. She has also been losing a lot of her black coloring and getting more brown. 








My baby is growing up.


----------



## KCandMace

KC is 57 lbs at 29w. She isn't going to be huge but she is filling out nicely. Now for the boys to reach 6 months. Cause they weight as much as her already! lol


----------



## thor wgsd

Just vent to the vet to weigh mine today and he is 68 pounds at 6 months and two days.

I thought that was a LOT but I see there are several with similar weights here which makes me more relaxed.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

Emma at 6 months was around 40-45lbs, which I thought was smalll, but I guess not!?!?


----------



## doggiedad

at 6 months 50lbs??? at 14 months 92lbs


----------



## Martie

Luther - will be six months in a few days - 22" - 63.5 lbs.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Alittle of subject here, but is it true that you can take a pup's weight at 12 weeks and times it by 3, that it will give you a close estimate of the full grown weight?

My Female pup, Sky weighs 31 lbs, and she is 13 weeks today, if that is right she will be around 90 lbs?!?!?!


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: HorseCrazy3621Alittle of subject here, but is it true that you can take a pup's weight at 12 weeks and times it by 3, that it will give you a close estimate of the full grown weight?
> 
> My Female pup, Sky weighs 31 lbs, and she is 13 weeks today, if that is right she will be around 90 lbs?!?!?!


I'vew never heard that one.

I HAVE heard "ROUGHLY" double their 16 week weight. But just like anything else, with some dogs it is close, with others not so much.


----------



## CookieTN

I don't remember Cookie's weight at 6 months...probably not much though since when we got her she was so skinny her ribs showed.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

I just weighed Zeus, he will be 6 months in two days, and he weighs roughly 55 lbs.


----------



## Sweet Mammy

> Originally Posted By: HellyTook Jackson to the vet this past Friday for his rabies shot...weighed 37.5 pounds at four months...seems a little light to me...


Angel is 4 months... and weight 27 pounds.... she eats 3 cups a day (1 c 3xaday) Skinny Minny!


----------



## BlackGSD

Siren (DDR/Czech female.)

56lbs at 2 days short of 6 months.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Masi is just 6 months, and is 22" at the shoulders, (slovakian/ddr/czech) and around 50lbs..she's a long legged girlie)

diane


----------



## kanabp

We weighed Tucker last week at 4 months and he is 46.9 lbs.


----------



## bwreynolds72

Sam will be 6 months old next week and she is 56 lbs.


----------



## rainydaygoods

Charlie just had his 6-month checkup and final booster vaccinations today - he weighed in at 61.5 pounds.







He'd had a huge growth spurt before his visit two weeks ago, but slowed down a bit before this last one.


----------



## hockeytown

Tripp is 6 months old and he weighs 56 lbs.


----------



## jmopaso

Cheetah was 59 lbs at 6 mos.
Quen is 49 lbs at 6 mos


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto was 64 lbs at his 6 month weigh in. Mooooooo.


----------



## law1558

Kona was 51 lbs at 6.5 months.


----------



## Doug P.

Wow,,you folks have wonderful looking kids,,,,Our little Jeager just turned 6 months , this past Monday,,,he tips the scale at 80lbs...he is almost the same size as our oldest,,,Angus is a Great Dane/ St. Bernard mix.


----------



## Keegan62

OH my
Guess Jack is going to be small
he weighed only 53 lbs at 6 months


----------



## RubyTuesday

I don't think Jack will be that small. Djibouti's a monster & he was only 63.5lbs at 6mos.


----------



## Suki's Mom

Suki weight in at 48.5 lbs last week (6 months, 5 days at the time)


----------



## Andy Gerber

my puppy, Dexter, was about 58 lbs at 6 months... he'll be 7 months a week from tomorrow, and he's about 62 lbs.


----------



## kanabp

Tucker, 6 mths, 1 week, weighed in today at 73lbs. He is 32" in length, height last time I was able to get it was 26.5, which was a few weeks ago.


----------



## BJDimock

Frodo, at 5 1/2 months, weighs 60 lbs. Last measurement was on the 23 inch range.(2 weeks ago)
I will post on his 6 month birthday.
My working line girls are generally shorter and a bit lighter at this stage.
I weighed Fenna today. She is coming on 10 months and weighed in at 68 lbs. (Biggest Fidelco girl I have had yet.)


----------



## KohleePiper

Diesel is 45lbs at 4 months!


----------



## Caledon

Dakota(F) is 60 lbs and 22 1/2".


----------



## Fafhrd

Karloff was 65 pounds at six months and one week.


----------



## Michele

just had Jethro at the vets today........at 4months and 1 weeks hes 50 lbs...........vet said he will be 100lbs full grown at least...........hes my big boy.......!


----------



## MrLeadFoot

My female was 56 lbs. at 6 months. She's now 7 months, 64 lbs., 25" tall, and 28" long. My guess is that she will be BIG, especially for a female.

OP, do you know how big the parents are? That should give you a good idea. Mother of mine was 110 lbs., father was 90 lbs.


----------



## Liesje

Nikon is 6 months and I had him weighed today. He's 60lbs and I'd guess 21".


----------



## Maximus_NSX

Kobe is a week shy of being 5 months old and weighs 60lbs (100% raw fed). I'm almost afraid to see what he will weigh when he's a year old.


----------



## Northof60

Kiah is almost 60lbs and 6 months on April 1. I will get a more acurate weight on Firday as we have a vet's appointment.

I knew she was going to be BIG. But I fear she might be as big as MEEEEE


----------



## aubie

Anna 50lbs at 6mo.


----------



## Grims

Geez, my pup is only 62 pounds at 8 months....seems to be way behind most here.


----------



## clfike

Timber is 5 1/2 months and weighed in at 60 lbs. last Friday.


----------



## KC_Pike

60 pounds and 23 inches...if I measured correctly


----------



## KohleePiper

at 5 months Diesel was 60lbs
at 6 months Diesel was 70lbs
at 7 months (currently) 78lbs


----------



## catchdog

Most of these people just are not telling you the truth. 78 lbs at 7 months? Please.....More like 54- 58 lbs if you were honest. And your dog is overweight if he's 78 at 7 months! Lot's of angry and not telling the truth on this board I see.


----------



## onyx'girl

What is your point of posting here, catchdog? [Removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger]


----------



## arycrest

Someone must be writting a dissertation to earn a Ph.D in Scatology!!! 

Let's see - first we're warned that GSDs are aggressive and will attack and "Not a typical family dog and just think if you have young ones. GSD's thrive on adrenoline and need to be watched with children, bikes, skateboarders, anyone who they perceive as a threat. They will attack and you can't stop the attack when they go ballistic-trust me. "

Then we're informed that 8 cups of pasta a day is a good vet approved diet for puppies and dogs. 

Now everyone is lying about their puppy's weight!!! 








LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE.


----------



## SunCzarina




----------



## rjvamp

On October 26, 2008 Angeles was 67.4 lbs. He was born on May 3, 2008. He is around 95 lbs now - 1 year old in a few weeks!


----------



## selzer

Ninja and Milla have been holding pretty steady at 55 and 51 pounds respectively for about a month. They are eight months old now. 

Different dogs grow at different rates, and different dogs will be different sizes when they finish growing. Dubya was 79 pounds at ten months old and never went above 80 pounds in his life. Rushie hit 79 as a pup and is currently 75 pounds. He was never fat a day in his life.


----------



## The Stig

Jane,

I think he got the Ban Stamp from whatever garbage forum he was trolling on along with other trolls. 

It's probably a scrawny, zitty, socially retarded, unloved teenager or a lonely, desperate adult who is so embittered by his own existence about being an involuntary outcast that he seeks whatever attention he craves, be it negative or positive.

I still think it's because his family tree doesn't branch. Or her. 

[edit: LOLOL @ Lori and SunCzarina!!! Awesome smiley! Is that in the mod's selection?!!?]


----------



## Smith3

Koch was 5.5 months last week and weighed in at 57.5#, so she is doing well IMO - she is about 10# above average but she doesnt look it at all. she must have the most dense bones!

she hit a plateau from 4.5-5 months and didn't gain anything, then she put on a quite a few. 

still looks great, not fat at all!


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWhat is your point of posting here, catchdog? Go to the site where your type of posting is welcome...


[Removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger]


----------



## WiscTiger

Wisc.Tiger - Admin


----------



## triordan

no troll here.....
Dresden 6 months - 70 pounds 25"-height

he was 68 pound at 5 1/2 months, sick for about 10 days(throwing up) lost 8 pounds, but has put it back on....people still think he's a little skinny, but i think he looks great!


----------



## SusiQ

What would be the point of not being honest, catchdog? My current female GSD is 90# at 3 yrs., but I have also had one who never topped 55#. They are all different - I really don't think any of us would waste time posting lies about our dogs!!!!! My Diablo is 88# at 10 months, although he is a low content GSD/wolf hybrid.


----------



## meisha98

Lainey was just weighed yesterday and she was 52.8 pounds at 6 mo. 1 week old. The vet said she was great as she is- keep her lean.


----------



## bmass01

Dakota is 59 lbs and 25in


----------



## ldpeterson

Jaeger was 61.8 lbs. lean at 6 months.

He is now 63 lbs. at 6 1/2 months.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'll let you know - Halo will be 6 months old on Saturday!


----------



## amber fletcher05

My pup is 40 pounds at 5.5 months...it think she is underweight? i fed her 3 cups a day until a week ago i changed to 4 cups a day because she was looking thin but the vet said 3 cups was fine...im starting to not trust vets


----------



## kcscott85

Kaiser's 52lbs and just turned 6 months...I thought he was huge but after reading some of the other posts he's a midget!


----------



## KCandMace

Our little girl Hexe was weighed at the vet a week ago. She was 39.8 lbs. at 7 months. 
She is going to be one small GSD!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Halo is 6 months old today, and she's 46-1/2 pounds.


----------



## Jessica H

At 6 moths old Dozer was about 65lbs. He is now 7 months and he weighs about 72 lbs (just weighed today). He is abnormally big for his age though I think.


----------



## goatdude

A couple days short of six months Ruby weighs in at 50 lbs.


----------



## Jacobysma

Jacoby weighs in at 63 lbs just turning 6mos. and is very thin. I think it's because he's always chasing my female Zoe


----------



## SWCC50

OK, so I know this is off topic. but it seems like people are already doing it. 

My little Girl Maddy, is 7 weeks old, at 8.2 lbs (on a human bathroom scale







) 

the Breeder told me her dad was around 125, and mom was around 105-110. 

Looking at the pedigree, she comes from full German working lines, How big do you think she will be? 

My wife is concerned that she will be huge, and me not so much, i think it will be good for her to have a big dog protecting her while im gone on deployments. 

thank you in advance for replies, and feel free to PM me so we dont clutter the thread.


----------



## Rei

Last week we went in for Trent's rabies vaccine, and he weighed 56.5 lbs at exactly 24 weeks old. 

Now (at 25 weeks old) he's 59.0 lbs.


----------



## Sheila

We had Kerchak weighed at the vets last Monday. He was 5 1/2 months old and weighed 62lbs, so he'll be a few extra by his 6 months birthday.
He is very lean though and I was worried that he was too skinny. THe vet said he was great, just a large, healthy boy 
It'll be interesting to see what weight he ends up at. His Mum is about 80 and his Dad is in the 90's, so he's likely to be fairly large.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM

And I thought Zeus was big for his age. He's going to turn 7 months old in five days and he just weighed in at 49.5lbs two days ago.


----------



## onyx'girl

*Karlo is 6 months & weighs 65# working lines *


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Sigurd turned 6 months on the 11th of Sept, weighing in at 66 lbs.


----------



## angierose

Kaylee is just over six months old and weighs 55 pounds. Her tail got cut off in this picture but it's the most recent one I have where she's not wiggling like a crazy beast.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Glory B is Karlo's sister (see posting above) and was a delicate 51 pounds at 6 months....


----------



## gsdlove212

Gianna is Karlo and Glory B's little sister....and at 6 months she was 44.5 pounds.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Well, Stark will be 6 months old in 5 days (October 10th) and we just got back from the vet to get him weighed.

He weighed in at 60lbs 2ounces, five days shy of 6 months old.

He is of East German Working Lines (father) and West German Show Lines (mother). He is also nice and lean, his muscle is starting to appear, fed a raw diet and extremely active. I am so happy with him!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Well, Stark will be 6 months old in 5 days (October 10th) and we just got back from the vet to get him weighed.
> 
> He weighed in at 60lbs 2ounces, five days shy of 6 months old.
> 
> He is of East German Working Lines (father) and West German Show Lines (mother). He is also nice and lean, his muscle is starting to appear, fed a raw diet and extremely active. I am so happy with him!


Thought I would add a picture for reference.


----------



## Stephanie17s

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> He weighed in at 60lbs 2ounces, five days shy of 6 months old.


Lex will be 6 months on the 25th, and it's been a few weeks since she was weighed but I estimate her to be around 44 lbs. I think she's gonna be a midget lol

Stark is looking good though!

Here she is a few weeks ago...I think they're very similar looking


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Yes, I thought that too when I saw her pictures!

They do look similar! She's a cutie-patotie!!!


----------



## Stephanie17s

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Yes, I thought that too when I saw her pictures!
> 
> They do look similar! She's a cutie-patotie!!!


Why thanks







Perhaps they are related somehow (considering you're in Canada, I don't imagine they could be closely related lol)


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs

Reading this makes me feel good about how Ruger will probably mature!

He's of Czech working lines and Am. "working" lines (his dam looks like an E. German dog to me though, she has *very* solid bone and straight back).

Ruger got weighed at 12 days shy of 6 mos. and weighed in at 56.4lbs, not ribby, but not a chunky monkey either!


----------



## rockhead

Rookie was 68.8 pounds at 5 days shy of 6 months.









He's nice and lean, still on 50/50 Wellness LBP/Adult. Getting more active with the cooler weather, but still a couch potato compared to Eich!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Just an update:

Stark 
East German Working Lines (father) and West German Show Lines (mother)

Male (intact)
7 months old
72lbs
26'


----------



## mjbgsd

Oh wow Stark is growing up!! I remember his baby pictures!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdOh wow Stark is growing up!! I remember his baby pictures!


I know!

Scary isn't it? I can't believe he is already 7 months old!


----------



## emoduck

my female gsd is only 40 pounds. my vet says she is underweight. what should i do? her ex owner says she has a slender build, and she will fill out.
who should i believe?
should i feed her more?
or feed her normal?
i dont wanna overfeed her, and give her a rapid growth spurt.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

Age would matter, how old is she?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Can you feel all her ribs or only the last one or two?


----------



## RubyTuesday

Emoduck, is your girl active & healthy? Does she appear to be free of digestive problems, ie doesn't regularly vomit, stools aren't liquid or excessively loose or abundant? Is she known to be free of worms? Does she eat regularly? Do coat, eyes, skin look good?

_Thin_, even very thin, in a healthy, active dog isn't at all a bad thing though it will usually be penalized in the show ring. People, including many vets, are so inured to hefty, beefed out chubs that they've often lost sight that thin in & of itself does NOT equate with a lack of health, vigor, athleticism, 'quality' or longevity. In fact thin dogs, including very thin dogs, often live longer, healthier, happier & more productive lives.

IF she has any health problems, including parasites, determine what those problems are & work to resolve them. IF she's simply thin don't worry about it. Many young, healthy animals are naturally thin. Health is not better served by simply piling on weight. Eventually, time takes care of that for most of us...


----------



## gary72

Ali at 6 months was 65lbs


----------



## mjbgsd

AKbar just turned 6 months yesturday and weighs 69.3lbs


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Baya turned six months a few weeks ago and weighed in at 54lbs Here's a pic from her 1/2 bday







Have to settle for an action shot because she refused to stand still


----------



## gen1runner

Just weighed our Gracie she has hit 52.7 lbs 2 days shy of her 6 month bday.


----------



## KG K9

I think Deebo is going to be big. I was looking for a weight chart, but only saw this thread. He is only 14 weeks old, but 41 pounds....I'll update in 2 months.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

Just took Damian to Petsmart to get weighed. Holy caluda. He will be 6 months in about two weeks. He is 65.9 pounds.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

Official numbers on his 6th month b-day:

71.3 pounds
25 inches at the withers.


----------



## LaRen616

I think Sinister was between 55 and 60 pounds when he was 6 months old. He will be a year old this thursday and his weight bounces from 85 to 88 pounds. He has not been to the Vet in over a month and he looks a little bigger to me. He is very lean, not a ounce of fat.


----------



## lrodptl

LaRen616 said:


> I think Sinister was between 55 and 60 pounds when he was 6 months old. He will be a year old this thursday and his weight bounces from 85 to 88 pounds. He has not been to the Vet in over a month and he looks a little bigger to me. He is very lean, not a ounce of fat.


6 months today-73.2 pounds.


----------



## Kamahi

At 6 months old, Kamahi was 75-80 pounds.


----------



## zone9alady

Here's Brando at 6 months...70lbs


----------



## lrodptl

At 8.5 months he's now 83 pounds after hitting a high of 86 at about 7 months.


----------



## Zarr

My girl was 60 pounds at 6 months. She is now 7 months old, not sure of weight atm.


----------



## Shadow's mum

At 6months Shadow (female) weighed in at 70 pounds she is very solid with great bones


----------



## ba1614

My girl was 68 lbs at 6 months.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I posted about Halo earlier on this thread, but I don't think I posted Dena and Keefer.

Dena: 63 pounds (13 pounds over average female, 5-1/2 pounds over average male)
Keefer: 56 pounds (1-1/2 pounds under average male)
Halo: 46-1/2 pounds (3-1/2 pounds under average female)

As you can see, there is a large range of "normal" weights, even if they're above or below the average. As adults, Dena was about 72 pounds, which is slightly over the female standard of 48-1/2 to 70-1/2 (approximate conversion from centimeters, which is how the standard is written), and Keefer at 80 pounds, is well within the male standard of 66 to 88 pounds. Although Dena, his half sister, was larger at an earlier age, he ultimately ended up outweighing her by 8 pounds. Halo is now a year and a half old, and 58-1/2 pounds, which puts her almost exactly at the midpoint for a female.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I don't remember. I think she was 52 lbs?


----------



## Shadow's mum

Shadow was just weighed, Oh my I think we are rearing a horse!!! She is 7months and 4 days old and weighs 75.17 pounds/34.1 kilos


----------



## lrodptl

Shadow's mum said:


> Shadow was just weighed, Oh my I think we are rearing a horse!!! She is 7months and 4 days old and weighs 75.17 pounds/34.1 kilos


Don't be surprised if she's still around that weight in 5 months.


----------



## StarryNite

Lou was about 45-50 lbs at 6 months, now she is about 70 lbs at 16 months old.


----------



## StarryNite

lrodptl said:


> Don't be surprised if she's still around that weight in 5 months.


Yes, Irodptl, Lou gained pretty quickly in her first year but tapered off around 8 months old. I think at 8 months she weighted 60 lbs and now at 16 months weighs about 70 lbs


----------



## Shadow's mum

Ok so it should stop now? Or at least slow right down? Shadow is our first shepherd.


----------



## Inziladun

Xander weighed in at 68 pounds, 4 days before his 6months. I'm sure he'll get to 70 by his 6month birthday.


----------



## chicagojosh

Cody was 57 pounds at 5.5 months. 70 pounds at 7 months (current age and weight)


----------



## kiya

Lakota was 52lbs at 5 months.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie weighed 60.3 lbs 2 1/2 weeks ago, so I am guessing about 62 or 63 lbs now. He turned 6 months old 3 days ago.


----------



## chicagojosh

ch3ckpo1nt said:


> Official numbers on his 6th month b-day:
> 
> 71.3 pounds
> 25 inches at the withers.


HE'S A HORSE! haha


----------



## JudynRich

Mia was 45 pounds @ 6 mos....she has rounded out to about 70 pounds and could be a bit more fit.


----------



## Blitz1203

chicagojosh said:


> HE'S A HORSE! haha



Blitz is about that.. I think he is going to surpass the breed standard.. 

Unfortunately he thinks he is a lapdog..


----------



## bamorgan7

ace was 68 pounds at 6 months


----------



## Ares2010

Ares is 70lbs at 6 months...his dad was 105 as an adult


----------



## a300fe1

Pike is just past 6 months as of June 22nd. he is 70 pounds!


----------



## lrodptl

Fritz was 75 pounds at 6 months and is now 85 pounds at 9.5 months. Mom was about 70 and Dad about 88. 
Our adult is 88 pounds and his father was 120 and mother 65.

I've seen "add the mother and the father and divide by 2 +- 5%".


----------



## spidermilk

Dax's 6 month birthday is tomorrow and he weighs 51 lbs. He is 23.5"... his mom was 65 lbs and his father 75.


----------



## Shadow's mum

So much for Shadow not getting much bigger!!! She is now 8mths and now weighs 81.5 pounds. My son took her in to weigh her at the vet and they were all over her, saying how beautiful she is, really well built, still has a waist and such a straight back with great legs.  They also said she will grow some more. :O


----------



## lrodptl

lrodptl said:


> Fritz was 75 pounds at 6 months and is now 85 pounds at 9.5 months. Mom was about 70 and Dad about 88.
> Our adult is 88 pounds and his father was 120 and mother 65.
> 
> I've seen "add the mother and the father and divide by 2 +- 5%".


89 pounds today at the Vet at exactly 10 months.


----------



## bruce23

My Bruce will be 6 months on monday(8-23-10) and weighs 58lbs. Dad was 90# mom was 60#


----------



## Dennq

Ranger @ 6 months.

68 lbs. and 26" at the withers.

Gonna be a big boy.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

jimmy is 8 months and 3 weeks and he is 36 kg (80 lbs)..


----------



## MrsWoodcock

Max is Almost 8 months and he is 70 lbs.... he was about 60 lbs at 6 months old. My female Ruby i cant remember she has been stuck between 60... 65 for the longest haha


----------



## Lesley1905

Brody was 63lbs at 6 months


----------



## schroedes

pups all seem so big, thought a male should be between 50-60 lbs at 6 months?? my otto is 52 lbs and 24 in at shoulders at 6 month and his dad was around 95 lbs, whats the deal?


----------



## flyfisher22

Female GSD (Ava) was six months yesterday. She weighed in at 42 lbs.

Cam


----------



## myskye

My female pup at 5.5 months was 48.5 lbs and approx 19-20" at the _withers_. Is this small?


----------



## PaddyD

This is a REALLY OLD post.

Abby was 52 at 6 months, topped out at 66-70.


----------



## rjThor

Our Thor is 5 months 2 weeks, and weighs 52lbs, his father is at 100lbs n his mother is at 80lbs. I take it everything is bigger in Texas....lol.....


----------



## sportsman1539

Sammie turned 6 months old yesterday and weighed in at 47 lbs. She is pretty thin though. She doesnt have alot of meet on her. Shes long and lanky. She's actually just over 23" tall. Heres a probably one of the last pics of her being held lol.


----------



## BGSD

sportsman1539 said:


> Sammie turned 6 months old yesterday and weighed in at 47 lbs. She is pretty thin though. She doesnt have alot of meet on her. Shes long and lanky. She's actually just over 23" tall. Heres a probably one of the last pics of her being held lol.


She is not amused.


----------



## shadmuffin07

my black shepherd was about 60 lbs, but about 10-15 lbs underweight since he came to us very malnourished despite being already a big guy in frame--turned out to be 95-100 lbs and about 29 inches at the withers

my sable was about 60 lbs too-regular weight, and turned out to be an 85-90 lb dog and around 26 at the withers


----------



## zuma

*Opie at 6 mos*

Opie was 72.2 at the vet at 6 months. 26 to 27 inches tall, he's still very lean.

Mike


----------



## sportsman1539

BGSD said:


> She is not amused.


it actually doesn't bother her. shes been held consistently since she was a young pup


----------



## bruiser

Bruiser was about 70 pounds at 6 mos. and he's still very lean...


----------



## Ava

Ava hit 6 months this past Friday - 42.8 lbs. My breeder and vet say she looks great and I should be happy she's a slow grower. I am,butI still think she's too thin... She is not a great eater. Keeping an eye on it, but she's happy and active so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## KDH

Hayden was 49 lbs yesterday at the vet's - she's still pretty lean.


----------



## jesetta_1980

Ravyn was about 58 lbs @ 6 month


----------



## pphil

my sable female was 45 lbs at 6 months
and now is only 55 lbs at 1 year
she has never been a big eater and has had no digestive problems 

i dont know if being bottle fed had anything to do with her size....
all 8 of her siblings were all bottle fed from birth also

scott


----------



## Anita11811

Maximo is going to turn 6 months the 18th of july and currntly he weighs 68.4lbs. and is still very lean.


----------



## JPF

Enzo is 54 pounds at 6 months.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Odin will be 6 months tomorrow! I will take him to the vet's office tonight and weight him.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Odin weighs 58 lbs.


----------



## Luxie

*Lbs*

Lux is 48 lbs at 5 months old..... How big will she get???


----------



## eamo

rico is 55lbs @ 6 months


----------



## High5

Katie just turned 7 months on the third and weighed in at 52 pounds last week.


----------



## caurimare

toby is 66 lbs @ 6 months


----------



## Zora

Zora is 59 lbs and just turned 6 mos!


----------



## HeyJude

Harley was 59lbs at 6 months, he is 71lbs at 8 months.


----------



## saraja87

Milou turned 5 months on August 23rd and weighs in today, September 4th, at 37lbs  She's raw fed so she's growing nice and slow but I have no idea how big she's gonna be once she reaches adulthood. She's getting about 14oz in the morning and 10oz in the evening.


----------



## roc0511

rocco 65lbs at 6 monthes


----------



## k_sep

Luna at 17 weeks (approximately) weighed 38 lbs.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda is 5 days shy of being 6 months. He weighs 75.2 at the Vet's last night.


----------



## Shaina

6 days away from her 6 month mark, my girl weighs 40lbs.


----------



## jade_14

Casey was 60 lbs at 6 months. He grew up to be about 80 lbs.


----------



## PaddyD

Abby was 50 pounds at 6 months. She is 68 at 2 years.


----------



## Galactopus

My white GSD, Über is 30lbs at 4 months. Does anyone know if he's gonna grow up to be small? I'd like him to be 75 or more at least.


----------



## prophecy

FeNyx is 65lbs @ 6 months.


----------



## BlackCat

At six months, Kyrie weighed 55 lbs, and Bay weighed 59 lbs. They are now 7 months and Kyrie weighs 58 lbs, and Bay weighs 63 lbs. The vet says they are on target for their age and development.


----------



## AddieGirl

Addie was spayed at 6.5 months and weighed 55lbs according to the vet.


----------



## Emoore

Kopper was 57lb at 6 months. He's now 71lb at 11 months.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Hunter weighed in at 53lbs at 6 months - but he is on raw and is growing quite slowly. I have no idea how big he will end up.


----------



## FG167

Just re-weighed Kastle (who I thought was at 38 lbs but apparently not...) and he's 49 lbs at 6 months old


----------



## vicky2200

roughly 68lbs. 27 3/4" at the shoulder. female.
currently 78 lbs at 3 years.


----------



## chris1o4

Tyson wass at 53 but lost a few cause he was sick and is only at 45 getting back to his normal weight though.


----------



## Batzmomm

Tank is 13 months old now and is 95lbs and still growing. Do you know how much the parents weighed. That will give you a little indication.aw:


----------



## Minoli

Leo just weighed in at 51 lbs. at 6 months. The sire was 90 lbs., and the dam about 70 lbs. I'm hoping he gets to a healthy 75-80 lbs.


----------



## givenalias

Quinn just turned six months this last Sunday and she weighed in at 53 pounds.


----------



## hattifattener

Odi,my female is 27kg (59 pounds) at 6 months.


----------



## katdog5911

Stella is 63 lbs at 6 months (today!) Happy 1/2 Birthday Stella!


----------



## PaddyD

This thread is over 6 years old. Is anyone keeping statistics?
oh
Abby was 52


----------



## Wolfgeist

60lbs at 6 months for Hunter!


----------



## kitmcd

female..43 lbs at 5 months


----------



## carmspack

having gone through these pages seems like there are a lot of dogs in this weight range at 6 months -- 25 weeks (or so) 
yet this thread with a dog expressed not as 6 months but 23 weeks inspired a lot of - dog is fat- repsonses ??? 

*Yes I'm bragging!! She's such a BIG girl!* 
So I weighed my girl Tessa tonight and gosh she is going to be a HORSE! lol. She is currently 23wks old and weighs 63lbs. She takes after her daddy with her large stocky build. He was 110lbs. Brag about your female, I want to know how big they are! :tongue: 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## hattifattener

katdog5911 said:


> Stella is 63 lbs at 6 months (today!) Happy 1/2 Birthday Stella!


:congratulations:


----------



## ebar87

My dog Chumlee seems to be a bit larger than everyone's here, though I will admit I didn't go through all 32 pages.

I took him to the vet at 4.5 months, and he weighed in at 66lbs. He's now coming up on 8 months on the 27th of this month, and I haven't weighed him since, but he has done nothing but grow since then! He isn't even close to fat, you are able to see a little bit of where his ribs end on his sides.

I don't know about his dad, but I saw his mom and she was about 105lbs, and not all that chunky, just a HUGE dog. Though I'm told the dad was bigger.


----------



## SoKiaL

Hello guys and from me!!Nice to be at you forum...my puppy 3 months and 18 days weights 30 lbs!


----------



## robk

My boy is west german working line and is 61.4 lbs today at the vet. 8 months old. Probably a bit light for a male but doesnt look bad. I would say his weight is in line with his build.


----------



## GSDMUM

My female is just turned 6 months and is 51 pounds.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Molly was about 55lbs @ 6mths


----------



## Lilylongshanks

Otis is 33 kilos at 6 months - that's around 73 lb. I think he's going to be quite a big boy.


----------



## katdog5911

Stella was 63 at 6 months and is 75 1/2 at 8 months. She slowed down after 7 months.


----------



## TaZoR

I dont know about anyone else, but I would love to see some pics of chumlee...lol


----------



## sjones5254

Abby born 09/16/11 
is 69 pounds


----------



## mycobraracr

My female at 6 months was 51 pounds.


----------



## Sevastra

Batzmomm said:


> Tank is 13 months old now and is 95lbs and still growing. *Do you know how much the parents weighed. That will give you a little indication.*aw:


 
Kaiser is 63 the last time I had his weight checked, He turns 6 months on april 6th...His father is 140 pounds his mother is 95...Is that true? that the pup will be somewhere inbetween the parents? or does it just go by individual dog?


----------



## Dakotasmom23

Dakota is 6 months old today (German working/show cross female) and weighs 63lbs and is 23in at the withers. I have a feeling she's going to be way over standard...


----------



## Amt6121

Brutus was 53 pounds


----------



## lzver

Jake is weighing in at around 45 lbs at 6 months. He had a slow start due to worms / parasites and some chronic loose stools.


----------



## Sunflowers

Hans is about 57 pounds


----------



## TaZoR

About a week shy of 6mos..Tazor was 72 lbs


----------



## Sunflowers

TaZoR said:


> About a week shy of 6mos..Tazor was 72 lbs


----------



## TaZoR

Sunflowers said:


>


Haha..i know, right?.. The good news is he has slowed down.. At 8 mos he was 88. That was a month ago. He is going on 29". His paws look like he's walking on catchers mitts.. born with snow shoes.


----------



## NatalieCat

I got Katie weighed today, she is about two weeks shy of 6 months and she was 54.8 pounds


----------



## Kaiser2012

6 months...Kaiser is 57/58ish. His dad was 100 and his mom was 90, so I'm glad he's growing slowly!


----------



## KatsMuse

GYPSY...female GSD
At 6 months about 45 lbs


----------



## Piper'sgrl

I just weighed Piper this morning. She is 59.6lbs at 6 months and 1 week old. Hoping she would be a bit heavier but I guess 59lbs isnt too bad.


----------



## DuketheGSDmom

*My GSD weighs*

I'm sooooo scared my dog is going to be a monster dog. He is 4.5 months and weighs 60 lbs. He isn't fat (we run every morning). I'm wondering since this is my first GSD, is he going to be huge? Or will he slow down? And when will his colors stop changing? I'm REALLY in love with this breed already! This dog is so smart and loving! He goes off to bootcamp training next week, I'm excited to see how well he does!


----------



## jade_14

Casey was 60 lbs at 6 months.
I haven't weighed him since his vet visit a year ago, and he was 76 lbs then, but at the time he couldof afforded to gain a few pounds, and he's been eating better this year than last year, so I'd say he's atleast 80, maybe more at the moment..... he's too heavy for me to lift and weigh while I hold him on a scale lol.


----------



## gmcwife1

Nita just had a checkup and she is 46 lbs at 6 1/2 months. She is in her long and lean teenage stage it seems.


----------



## katdog5911

Stella was 63 lbs at 6 months. She is about 78 at 14 months...has been hovering around 80 lbs for a while now.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Lydia is 48 pounds at 6 months. About 20 inches tall. Hoping she stays smallish.


----------



## PreciousSister

Trooper is 68lb and some ounces at 5 months and a week. Havent gotten the chance to measure him yet , but im 5'5'' and his withers reach my knees 0.o


----------



## KayleeGSD

Kaylee is currently 54 pounds at six months old.


----------



## reck0n3r

Rusty is about 58ish lbs at 6 months. His father is about 105, and mother about 80ish. Both are working lines. I'm guessing he will max out at around 90..and if he's more, hopefully not too much more!


----------



## Steve in PA

At 5 1/2 months, Shadow was 66.7 lbs. Her parents are very big GSD's.


----------



## WorkingK9

Zeus is 60lbs at 5 1/2 months


----------



## Linda1270

Tess was weighed two weeks ago when she was spayed and her weight was 56.6 lbs at 6 months of age.


----------



## AugustGSD

August is 5.5 months currently and best guess is around 32 pounds. I keep him on the lean side as ordered by his vet. I think he is about to hit a major growth spurt though.


----------



## cincysascha

My Sascha is a male and about 46lbs at 6 months. I feed him 6+ cups a day and he stays skinny as a wire but he's really muscular. Paws are huge so Im expecting a lot more growth.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Littlelady4

Lady is 6 months old and 52 lbs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl

at 6 months Piper weighed in at 51.2lbs. Last I weighed her at just around 14 months after her spay, she was 74lbs I'll be weighing her again next Saturday when she goes in for her yearly vaccines. Be interesting to see how much she has gained since her spay surgery.


----------



## TommyB681

Penny was about 50, Abbi was 65


----------



## lone Ranger

Wolf Caesar, Black GSD WD shown here,
6 months on the May 4th... Lean condition, RAW diet, developing slowly, slower than on kibble... 25 1/2 " tall, 70 lbs..


----------



## V_Tess

Odin was 77 lbs. on April 16 when he turned 6 months.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## track1636

Mila will be 6 months on Saturday, and she weighs about 45 pounds.


----------



## CurvyOne

Big boy! Usually my Huter is the biggest pup around  

Huter is 6 months old and 71lbs  He's lean, just muscular and large framed. 



V_Tess said:


> Odin was 77 lbs. on April 16 when he turned 6 months.
> View attachment 64794
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laydeebug

my little ava will be six months on friday and today she weighted in at 50 lbs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beka

Xander is 44lbs and looking great


----------



## AdamandEve

Eve 42 at 6 months! 
She a small girl. Perhaps what ever she is mixed with is a smaller dog. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhilde

Eve is a very cute girl! 

Anya just turned 6 months last sunday and weight in at 49.8 lbs.


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

6 months and around 62 lbs. He is just now starting to get some length and height.


----------



## Beckch

a few weeks shy of the 6 month mark, Ares weighed in at the vet's at 50 lbs. It's funny because he did not look 50 lbs (he's skinny) and the vet had to weigh him a few times to be sure. He actually asked me if I had accidentally stepped on the scale.


----------



## Brittaknee

My gsd is about 40 lbs and she is 1 year old. I'm not sure whats wrong. Is she a dwarf?







Her ears just recently stood up. Is she maybe not a purebred? Both parents were, and the litter mates seem fine. I've heard she keeps growing until she's 2. But she should be a lot more than 40 lbs..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog

6 months and about 39lbs of muscle

6/30/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/30/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/30/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## TommyB681

Penny was around 50. Abbi was 65


----------



## DeeC52000

Jack is a 'rescue' GSD, he is 51.3 pounds and will be 6 months old on 7/27/13. He looks really skinny - you can see his spine, ribs and hips. I am concerned that he has only gained 1 pound since July 3rd.


----------



## Msmaria

Dexter weighed 68 lbs at 6 month check up. Hes from a BYB and on the large side. But hes skinny and you can see his ribs and hips. Hes 26 inches now and still growing into his ears and paws.


----------



## dorispal

My female 1 year old eats well every morning and evening and she looks skinny. I know she eats well because I buy my dogs Earthbound Holistic and give them white chicken meat mixed. I've had other male shepherds and they were build and more meaty. Is she normal to be 75 lbs at 1 year old?


----------



## Redrider469

Leena is six months and 55 pounds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eroc

DW was around 70lbs at 6mos. For sure he was 77lbs at 6 mos, 1wk (this was last week) when I weighed him. This week (6-1/2 mos) he weighed 80lbs.

His daddy is 95lbs so DW is probably going to be pretty huge.


----------



## Eroc

dorispal said:


> My female 1 year old eats well every morning and evening and she looks skinny. I know she eats well because I buy my dogs Earthbound Holistic and give them white chicken meat mixed. I've had other male shepherds and they were build and more meaty. Is she normal to be 75 lbs at 1 year old?


I'm no expert, but 75 lbs sounds fine. I have a neighbor who has a 75lb GSD that is 1 1/2 yrs old. She is more slender than my 6mos old male. He is bulkier and already heavier than she is.


----------



## DobberDog

Angel turns 6 mo on friday and she is at 47 pounds today. She is tall and lanky though.


----------



## Phantom

She will be 6 months in a couple days and she weighs 57 pounds.


----------



## Eiros

64lbs at 6 months 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple

Six months old in a days time... 39lbs. Very lean girl!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andi

Lola turned 6 months last week and weighed in at 55lbs


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Tyson, Underweight??? 6 months and only 17 kgs.*

Tyson turned six month this december 9, and he is only 17 kg. That sums up to 37.4786 Pounds. 
Although, every GSD i meet is smaller than Tyson for their age.
Once i met an 9 months old slightly taller than Tyson and a 7 months old an inch or two smaller than Tyson.


----------



## RedIndae

Weighed Arkay yesterday and he was 80 LBS. He's going to be a big boy.


----------



## dlavallee

dorispal said:


> Is she normal to be 75 lbs at 1 year old?


I think that's above average from what I've seen for females in growth charts.

Ours (Zoe) was 54lb at 6 months, but very tall and skinny (25" at her shoulder). Very interesting to see the range here!


----------



## Crizzly

Zooey is 55 pounds at 6 months.


----------



## trcy

at 6 months he was 62 pounds and the breeder said he looked to fat. He's 7 months now. He hasn't been weighed recently, but I'm still being told he's fat. He looks skinny to me. I guess I'm not a good judge. I did cut back his food though.


----------



## CrousesPrideKennels

40.2 lbs at 6 months









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scottishgsd

my long coat just turned 6 months and is 70lbs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

Ours- Millie is the one almost in a bow...6 months-52lbs some said she was skinny. 
Miles was bigger he was 59lbs....both slowed down after 7months and have been gaining more slowly. 

Miles was 4lbs less than Millie when we got him. He was the smallest puppy. He out grew Millie when he was about 4 months and out grew the other sibling we know...a friend has a brother and even being the tiniest puppy of the litter...he outgrew 3 of the other siblings don't know about the other 4 or who got them...:-/ 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SAT-GSD

Jax is 64 and he is 6mos

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuma of Manenggon

*Weight at 6 Months*

Kuma is just hitting 6 months and when we last weighed her 
she was 52. Do not want to overfeed and put too much stress
on the joints.


----------



## SummerGSDLover

I think at six months Yogi was about 55-60lbs. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Paulinha

Klaus is 5.5 months and 72lbs. He will be a big boy....


----------



## SBS

Mine boy just turned 6 months, and weighed 58 pounds lastnight.


----------



## DJEtzel

Patton's almost 6 months and he's around 45lbs.


----------



## mydogs

6 months and 57lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG

Mine was 6 months at a half year old.


SuperG


----------



## SummerGSDLover

SuperG said:


> Mine was 6 months at a half year old.
> 
> 
> SuperG


Lol

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## mamatolaceynchief

Chief is 6 1/2 months and 54.6 lbs.. He will turn 7 months July 4th. He will be on the small side I guess.


----------



## CoraGirl

My girl was about 40 lbs at 6 months. She's 1 now and is only about 50 lbs, and that's being generous.


----------



## maxtmill

My girl is 7 months old and 70#. her mother is average sized & the father is very large.


----------



## MamaofLEO

Leo went from 48lbs. at his 5 1/2 month check up to 59 (I say 60 lbs) when he was microchipped this past week (7 months on Dec. 22)...and we thought he would be on the lean side but he continues to grow 

(he does have a pinch of collie in him along the old history lines)


----------



## jdkerner

*Worried about my pup*

My puppy, Hyperion, is a male nearly 7 months and only 35 lbs. He gets exercise, fed roughly 2+ cups of Iams ProActive Health Smart for Large Breed puppies (plus a mix of a salmon/rice food because he has bad dandruff and it has done wonders). 

Regardless, he gains an average of 4lbs per two weeks. Friends/family don't think he looks small, but the vet technician asked if I expect him to get over 50 (more in a condescending manner than anything). 

Now the breeder did tell me he was underdeveloped, so I knew he would be a smaller male to begin with. He has had a few bumps along the way (ear infection, skin issues, etc.), but I feel like he might be _too_ underdeveloped. He is always happy and playful, running around, has a good temperament, even talks back to me and can pull stuff off my counters (he is very long, just skinny I think). It was discussed, as she has been in the business for 20 years and I did my research prior to the purchase/adoption, that he should get a good spurt about a month in from owning him (I got him at 3 months), which he did, and end up at about 85-90lbs. But at nearly 7 months I feel like he might miss that mark.

Any suggestions would be great. He has a follow up appointment for his ear infection at the vet in two weeks, which they weigh him every visit.


----------



## Debanneball

Fritz was 65+lbs at 6 months..his butt was not quite in the scale... 

JDKerner, didn't anyone tell you good things come in small packages? . I wouldn't fret, your dog may surprise you one day. My boy WAS the runt of the litter, he was 1/2 the size of his sister, he was given an extra bottle at night. The breeder came for a visit, he is larger than his sister!


----------



## jdkerner

Debanneball said:


> Fritz was 65+lbs at 6 months..his butt was not quite in the scale...
> 
> JDKerner, didn't anyone tell you good things come in small packages? . I wouldn't fret, your dog may surprise you one day. My boy WAS the runt of the litter, he was 1/2 the size of his sister, he was given an extra bottle at night. The breeder came for a visit, he is larger than his sister!



Oh I hope so. I knew what I was getting into when I picked him, he was also 1/2 if not smaller than any of his siblings, but I when the vets start saying stuff about his weight it make me paranoid!


----------



## Debanneball

jdkerner said:


> Oh I hope so. I knew what I was getting into when I picked him, he was also 1/2 if not smaller than any of his siblings, but I when the vets start saying stuff about his weight it make me paranoid!


No matter what anyone says about your dog, you are going to love him and do the best you can for him! Sometimes people have bad days, say mean things..then think about it, but its too late to take back. Don't fret! Post a picture, lets see the handsome boy!


----------



## SuperG

6 months...she was 12 stones....

SuperG


----------



## Debanneball

SuperG said:


> 6 months...she was 12 stones....
> 
> SuperG


Got to google 'online conversion weight..stones to pounds'.


----------



## SuperG

Debanneball said:


> Got to google 'online conversion weight..stones to pounds'.


she's a biggin'....biggest one ever I'm telling ya


SuperG


----------



## llombardo

jdkerner said:


> My puppy, Hyperion, is a male nearly 7 months and only 35 lbs. He gets exercise, fed roughly 2+ cups of Iams ProActive Health Smart for Large Breed puppies (plus a mix of a salmon/rice food because he has bad dandruff and it has done wonders).
> 
> Regardless, he gains an average of 4lbs per two weeks. Friends/family don't think he looks small, but the vet technician asked if I expect him to get over 50 (more in a condescending manner than anything).
> 
> Now the breeder did tell me he was underdeveloped, so I knew he would be a smaller male to begin with. He has had a few bumps along the way (ear infection, skin issues, etc.), but I feel like he might be _too_ underdeveloped. He is always happy and playful, running around, has a good temperament, even talks back to me and can pull stuff off my counters (he is very long, just skinny I think). It was discussed, as she has been in the business for 20 years and I did my research prior to the purchase/adoption, that he should get a good spurt about a month in from owning him (I got him at 3 months), which he did, and end up at about 85-90lbs. But at nearly 7 months I feel like he might miss that mark.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great. He has a follow up appointment for his ear infection at the vet in two weeks, which they weigh him every visit.


Maybe change the food? Is it possible he had allergies and the food he is on is causing ear infections? Two cups of food per day or feeding?


----------



## nathanwinn13

Athena was 40lbs at 6 months, she is 7 months now and 45lbs.


----------



## SuperG

The wonderful reality about dogs is....they all are going to grow into what they are supposed to be.....setting aside human augmentation.

So enjoy the ride.


SuperG


----------



## Ace GSD

Ace was 62 lbs at 6 months now he is 9 months old and weigh 67.4 lbs . Only 5 lbs gain in 3 months


----------



## jdkerner

llombardo said:


> Maybe change the food? Is it possible he had allergies and the food he is on is causing ear infections? Two cups of food per day or feeding?


He has been on this food for nearly 4 months now (including the mix I put in). The vet did say he is likely forming an allergy, but they won't know yet until the medicine takes effect and we can see what happens after. In all honesty, he didn't scratch this this extent until I had the vet clean his ears when they had him under for his neutering. I was feeding him twice daily, roughly 1 2/3 cups each feeding, but increased it a little to see if that helps in a weight gain.


----------



## jdkerner

Also, here is Hyperion:


----------



## KayForbes

Ryker was about 50 pounds at 6 months and all bone!


----------



## SuperG

KayForbes said:


> Ryker was about 50 pounds at 6 months and all bone!



and muscle.


SuperG


----------



## Hineni7

And hunky handsomeness


----------



## KayForbes

SuperG said:


> and muscle.
> 
> 
> SuperG


Haha. Well yes! That too lol


----------



## KayForbes

Hineni7 said:


> And hunky handsomeness


Thank you! He is quite the looker.. But I am a little bias


----------



## jdkerner

Hyperion has returned for his follow up. His ears are good now, no infection left, but I asked about his growth. The vet doesn't believe he will likely pass 60lbs. Basically he will be a small shepherd, and probably look like a puppy forever.


----------



## Hineni7

Honestly, he may just be a late (late) bloomer... He will continue to fill out and grow (although not height as much) until 2-3yrs... While he may be smaller, I bet he has (or will have) a lions heart.. He is handsome


----------



## marreromcp

Right at 6 months Roxie was 72lbs and just weighed 80lbs last week! She is 7 months next week!


----------



## Ace GSD

Wow Ace was only 64 lbs at 6 months and 68 lbs at 10 months


----------



## Debanneball

jdkerner said:


> Hyperion has returned for his follow up. His ears are good now, no infection left, but I asked about his growth. The vet doesn't believe he will likely pass 60lbs. Basically he will be a small shepherd, and probably look like a puppy forever.


Glad to hear the ears are good. Hyperion is handsome! Enjoy!


----------



## WolfsOwner

My GSD is 7 months and we weighed her 3 weeks ago and she was only 45 lbs. The vet is not worried, the breeder is not worried. Should we be worried?! I will re-weigh her today to see what she weighs now.


----------



## FALCON z

Male 55 lbs


----------



## AussieGSD

Sara said:


> I weighed billy today and he's about 70lbs give or take an ounce or 2. I was just wondering how heavy your GSD was or is at 6 months???


Mine is half GSD and half Aussie Shep, and at 6 months he was already 65 pounds. He is 8 months today and at 69.4.


----------



## Nic_Shepherd

Male, just shy of six months and just shy of 50 lbs.


----------



## Dunkirk

At 8 months Nitro was 34.2kilos = 75.25 pounds. I keep a record of his weight on my phone, I find it interesting to track his progress. His average monthly weight gain was approx 1.2-1.6kilos = 3.52 pounds. This morning at 16 months he weighed 39kilos = 85.8 pounds. Didn't track my kids' weights, oops.


----------



## Palydyn

Rommel was 72 lbs at 6 months, but he was also 25-26 inches tall, so pretty lanky.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger was around 52lb at 6 months. I need to try & get his height, my little shorty-pants (or so he looks to us since we see him everyday and it never seems like he grows lately!)

Really have to go get him weighed again soon, he'll be 7 months on Thursday and I haven't been keeping up with tracking his weight as well as I used to.


----------



## ILoveBella478

Bella at 6 months is 53 pounds but I'm pretty sure she suppose to be bigger as her mother is 92 and dad is 130 but Im controlling her weight


----------



## onyx'girl

gambit is 6 months old today and 50#


----------



## onyx'girl

ah, too late to edit...we just returned from his weekly weigh in and I am surprised to say that Gambit gained 4 pounds in the past week. Probably because his teething is ending. Gambit maintained weight for 3 weeks, so a growth spurt is a given. He's 54.7lbs today on his 6 month mark. 
I do a weekly photo of him perching on a stool...here is todays balancing act:


----------



## Jenny720

Max was about 65 pounds at 6 months .


----------



## J-Boo

Happy half-birthday, Gambit!

Maya is 40 lbs at 6 months, but she's had digestive issues (SIBO). Hoping to get it under better control soon and put some more meat on her bones.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Took Ruger to get weighed last night, and get his itchies looked at ... 57.4lb, will be 7 months tomorrow. 










[Actually glad to see some more dogs closer to his weight at current age in these recent posts  ]


----------



## Carl Ivey

Maya is a beautiful GSD. She looks to have a happy disposition, but it's kinda hard to tell from a pic.


----------



## Odislawlor

Odis was about 65 at 6mos.


----------



## Titus ragnar

Titus was 90 lbs at 6 mo 1 week


----------



## zx5go

B2 was 6 months yesterday and 59 pounds.


----------



## Augustine

Butters was around 50 pounds at 6 months, but she was slightly underweight at the time, so 55 pounds or so is a better estimate.


----------



## amburger16

Bear will be 6 months in a week, he is about 60 lbs









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus ragnar

*TITUS and ATTIA and me*

Titus and attia
in this picture he is @ 86 lbs at 5 1/2 mos. at 6mos 1 week he was 90.3 lbs at the vet .Attia was 28 lbs at 4mos.......but she is tall and her parents are big.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Titus ragnar




----------



## SandyRehn

Mine was 47 pounds at six months and on the thin size.


----------



## dimasc

My understanding was that standard 88 lbs max males and 70.5lbs females...


----------



## XindisMom

47 lbs on her 6 month birthday. She was the biggest in her litter when she came home. Based on pics of at least one of her siblings, now, she's definitely not the biggest.


----------



## Lubo

Zoe is 60lbs at 6 1/2 months. We were hoping for smaller size but I think we will end up on the other side of the spectrum.


----------



## Katagaria

Hawk was 53lbs at a week over 6 months, 27 weeks.


----------



## JLLNet

Pepper

6 month Female, 42 lbs, hoping that she will grow more


----------



## ella_the_gsd

My girl seems to be very small. She just turned 6 months and is only 43lbs. I feed her way more than is recommended and she doesn't seem to put on weight easily. I'm hoping she'll still grow bigger!


----------



## SuperG

At 6 months I had my 97 lb pup on that diet Marie Osmond pimps on TV....

SuperG


----------



## 9mmmac

Grendel is 43 (?) lbs. Weigh him every Monday. Raw diet, but trim and very active.


----------



## Stonevintage

Summer was 62lbs at 6 mos. She was 34lbs at 12 weeks. She is 1.5 years old at 80lbs....

Moral of the story - look to the parents for size. Some grow fast (not good for their health) some grow slower..... be patient and love your pup! Don't shove food into them because you want them to be "bigger" that's a bunch of weird ego driven human crap....


----------



## Apexk9

I didn't take him to the vet after 3 months which he was 34lbs until 1 year for rabies he was at 64lbs probablt 75lbs now


----------



## Niexist

Judith turned 6 months today, and she is 51 pounds.


----------



## MMcCoy

Layla is the runt and probably has a smaller breed dog mixed with her (we're thinking she has a little bit of red heeler) and she is 32lbs at 5 1/2 months


----------



## Jupiter_0203

Jupiter was 23.5 lbs at 3 months. She seems to be growing tall but not in weight. I feed her well but I guess some dogs are lanky...


----------



## 26wolves

Tikka was about 65lbs at 6 months.


----------



## Praneel

Hi all, I know this thread is old but since people are still responding and I also have an issue with size, here goes. A trainer recently told me my puppy, who is now 29 weeks and the biggest of the litter at birth, won't grow much in height and I'm eager to hear your opinions about this. His father is really big, doesn't fit the standard but is a beautiful dog. His mum is apparently on the larger side too. My pup's height is around 60 cm at his withers.


----------



## Henricus

My pup is exactly 6 months old. His weight is around 23 kilograms (50.7lbs), a bit on the lighter side. His height however is around 59/60cm (23.2/23.6inches). He still needs to fill in a bit. 
@Praneel
Can't really comment on the fact if he's going to be big or not. Mine is about the same height and two weeks older.


----------



## Ronin2016

Mine is 6 months and 65 pounds right now.


----------



## Agaribay805

Ours just turned 6 months and she is 40 pounds. I don't think she'll grow to be past 60 pounds… We shall see.


----------



## voodoolamb

Mako was 43lbs at 6 months. He is 68 - 71 lbs now at a year depending on which vet's scale I use lol.


----------



## lhczth

At 6 months Hagan weighed in at 39# (lean) and Hera was 42#. Hera will be towards the top of the standard for females and Hagan probably more towards the bottom (61-62 cm) for males. Weight is a poor way to compare since many people keep their pups too fat and working people tend to keep them very lean. 60 cm at 6 months would not be something I would be concerned about. He will still grow.


----------



## brindledog

That's my dog's name! And I thought it was so unique! ****.


----------



## FGOliveira83

*Big Boy*

Bahston just turned 6 months on the 8th and he's 71lbs. I worry sometimes, that he is growing too fast :/


----------



## Mika-Chan

Just checked, Mika was 18,3kg (40,3lbs) at exactly 6 months. I try to keep her lean. 

What I find more interesting than the weight is the height. At 6 months she was 53cm (21inch) and I really want to know if she will grow much more than that. To me she still looks tiny (until she walks side by side with grown golden retrievers, she is as tall as them).

That said, she didnt grow much between 5-6 months (only gained 1kg/2lbs and maybe 1cm in height), but seems to have another growth spurt 6-7 months, as she gained another 3kg within the last 3 weeks (and about 2cm/1inch in height). Now she is almost 22inch at 6,5 months. Or maybe I just fed too much.


----------



## FGOliveira83

Beautiful puppy. Did the vet ever figure out what was the cause to him itching? My little guy is starting to itch a lot.


----------



## Concordium

Citra was 61 lbs at 6 months.


----------



## Tulip

I think Kody was around 40 lbs at 6 months, and he is now 70 lbs at 4 yrs.


----------



## Freyja

Just weighed Rollo last night. He will be 8 months in a week and is 29kg/64lb. Lean mean ball-crazy machine :grin2:


----------



## bsesender

not sure if this is in the right forum, but it does regard weight.. 

weight seems to vary so much, my pup Saiya just turned 6 months this week and although i don't think she looks too skinny i am worried because she is eating very little. by very little we are talking under 3 cups a day of taste of the wild puppy pacific stream.

does she appear too thin, do i need to worry? i have not weighed her recently but she weighed 32.5 lbs on 07/16 (she was 16 weeks at the time)

posted a few pics for critique


----------



## Kyrielle

Jack is 78 pounds at 6 months, and about 23" at the shoulder.


----------



## april3

april is 15kg at 4.5 months


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie

Don't worry about size since GSDs have a very large scale ranging from 45 to 120lbs 

Maggie was 45lbs at six months and max was 86lbs. And about how skinny your is could be from a whole list of things you should probably consult your vet but both Maggie and Max were really skinny at that age.

She is very pretty by the way!


----------



## Natalie Ferdock

My female Remi just went to the vet at four months old and is 27 lbs. the vet said because she is proportional that she thinks she'll only gain a few more pounds but I'm confused because she is only four months old??? I also saw her parents and they were quite sizeable. Is if possible for her to be pretty much done gaining weight and growing at around four months???


----------



## Slamdunc

Natalie Ferdock said:


> My female Remi just went to the vet at four months old and is 27 lbs. the vet said because she is proportional that she thinks she'll only gain a few more pounds but I'm confused because she is only four months old??? I also saw her parents and they were quite sizeable. Is if possible for her to be pretty much done gaining weight and growing at around four months???


She will keep growing, she is just a puppy. GSD's fill out around 2 - 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Dracovich

Draco was 75 lbs at 6 months


----------



## Slamdunc

Dracovich said:


> Draco was 75 lbs at 6 months


75 lbs at 6 months is way too much weight for a GSD pup to carry. This is the dog that wound up weighing over 130lbs, right? 

Just a general statement for the novices and puppy owners on the forum: GSD's are medium sized dogs as a breed. Heavy, overweight puppies are not a good thing. One should strive to keep their puppy lean and in shape. Not fat and overweight. You should be able to easily feel each rib when you run your fingers down your pups side, like little "speed bumps." If you can not easily fell each rib, your dog is overweight. You should see a waist line when you look down at your dog from above. 

German Shepherds are not measured by weight as a sign of quality. Bigger is not necessarily better and heavy, fat, overweight puppies turn into fat dogs and pay the price for their obesity. It is taxing on hips and joints and certainly takes it's toll on the dog. Too many well intentioned owners slowly kill their dogs with kindness. 

I'm sorry, but this is a pet peeve of mine. It is a weird thing with many GSD owners to brag about the size of their dog, as if the 120 lb GSD is something to be proud of? It is similar to bragging about your 6 year old child weighing 200 lbs. People may agree that the kid is big, but is he healthy? Is he fit, healthy, in shape or just obese? Even worse are breeders that focus on the size of their dogs, and brag about how big the sire or dam is. A huge red flag IMO, and it means run away, run away really fast.


----------



## Dracovich

Slamdunc said:


> 75 lbs at 6 months is way too much weight for a GSD pup to carry. This is the dog that wound up weighing over 130lbs, right?
> 
> Just a general statement for the novices and puppy owners on the forum: GSD's are medium sized dogs as a breed. Heavy, overweight puppies are not a good thing. One should strive to keep their puppy lean and in shape. Not fat and overweight. You should be able to easily feel each rib when you run your fingers down your pups side, like little "speed bumps." If you can not easily fell each rib, your dog is overweight. You should see a waist line when you look down at your dog from above.
> 
> German Shepherds are not measured by weight as a sign of quality. Bigger is not necessarily better and heavy, fat, overweight puppies turn into fat dogs and pay the price for their obesity. It is taxing on hips and joints and certainly takes it's toll on the dog. Too many well intentioned owners slowly kill their dogs with kindness.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is a pet peeve of mine. It is a weird thing with many GSD owners to brag about the size of their dog, as if the 120 lb GSD is something to be proud of? It is similar to bragging about your 6 year old child weighing 200 lbs. People may agree that the kid is big, but is he healthy? Is he fit, healthy, in shape or just obese? Even worse are breeders that focus on the size of their dogs, and brag about how big the sire or dam is. A huge red flag IMO, and it means run away, run away really fast.


and your point is? He was a slender puppy.


----------



## Slamdunc

Dracovich said:


> and your point is? He was a slender puppy.


My point is that IMHE, a 75lb 6 month old GSD is probably not "slender." Sorry, I realize that my response may be taken the wrong way. It's not my intention to offend you. However, I feel the need to be on the blunt side when it comes to recommending what a GSD dog or puppy should weigh to novices. 

I also realize that many people do not know what a fit in shape GSD should look like. Many well meaning folks see their chubby GSD as at a "good weight" or just right or needs to gain 5 lbs. It is clear to me that they lack they experience to know what a fit dog looks like, this goes for many vets as well. Either vets are so used to looking at fat, obese pets and rarely see a fine specimen of a dog or GSD or they simply do not want to offend their clients by saying "Hey, take 10, 15 or 20 lbs off your dog. Your dog is fat!". I suppose it would be bad for business to tell the truth as the truth can hurt at times; and I realize how sensitive folks are about their dogs weight.


----------



## Dracovich

Slamdunc said:


> My point is that IMHE, a 75lb 6 month old GSD is probably not "slender." Sorry, I realize that my response may be taken the wrong way. It's not my intention to offend you. However, I feel the need to be on the blunt side when it comes to recommending what a GSD dog or puppy should weigh to novices.
> 
> I also realize that many people do not know what a fit in shape GSD should look like. Many well meaning folks see their chubby GSD as at a "good weight" or just right or needs to gain 5 lbs. It is clear to me that they lack they experience to know what a fit dog looks like, this goes for many vets as well. Either vets are so used to looking at fat, obese pets and rarely see a fine specimen of a dog or GSD or they simply do not want to offend their clients by saying "Hey, take 10, 15 or 20 lbs off your dog. Your dog is fat!". I suppose it would be bad for business to tell the truth as the truth can hurt at times; and I realize how sensitive folks are about their dogs weight.


I answered the question honestly, he was a slender puppy and that's my experience having owned a few GSDs. Yes he is longer than a GSD should be, which means more volume, which means more weight. He also grew fast which is a very common issue in larger breeds (I consider 66-88 a large breed). Again, I answered a question honestly, and I did not say that everyone else' dog should be heavier or anything like that. He had a number of health issues which caused weight gain between 1-3 years old, and since last year he has lost nearly 30 lbs. Not that it is any of your business, anyway. I do not believe in dieting puppies, but he was 26 inches at 6 months and considering I could see ribs I considered him healthy. If you want to make a thread about dog obesity, go for it, but you don't know my dog or his proportions and I never said that he was the IDEAL. This thread is about what your dog weighed, not what other's dogs should weigh.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

48#s - 88#s, medium size.


----------



## Slamdunc

Dracovich said:


> I answered the question honestly, he was a slender puppy and that's my experience having owned a few GSDs. Yes he is longer than a GSD should be, which means more volume, which means more weight. He also grew fast which is a very common issue in larger breeds (I consider 66-88 a large breed). Again, I answered a question honestly, and I did not say that everyone else' dog should be heavier or anything like that. He had a number of health issues which caused weight gain between 1-3 years old, and since last year he has lost nearly 30 lbs. Not that it is any of your business, anyway. I do not believe in dieting puppies, but he was 26 inches at 6 months and considering I could see ribs I considered him healthy. If you want to make a thread about dog obesity, go for it, but you don't know my dog or his proportions and I never said that he was the IDEAL. This thread is about what your dog weighed, not what other's dogs should weigh.


Well, I suspected that you took my post personally, that was not my intention. I apologize if I offended you. I also answered honestly, as I always do on dog forums.  Occasionally, that does insult people as we all love our dogs and some folks take information very personally. 

Here is the thing, many folks are new to owning GSD's and some think that GSD's are "large breed" dogs, which they really are not supposed to be. As I have mentioned they are not really a large breed dog. Males should be in the 70-85 lb range full grown, females 55 - 70lbs give or take. Naturally, there will be bigger GSD's out there, especially American bred dogs. But, over 100 lbs is the exception and not the rule and not desirable when it comes to GSD's. As you know dogs bred like that are likely to have a myriad of health problems, from hips, elbows, spine issues and then you wind up with all the other problems that come form breeders who think size is everything. 

The thread is about "how heavy is your GSD." My response to the folks reading this thread, heavier is not better. Learn what a GSD should look like, weigh and be healthy. Because someone has a 70 or 80 lb GSD puppy at 6 months; does not make it healthy or even a good representative of the breed as a whole. It makes the people that have dogs at the correct weight think they are doing something wrong or their dog needs to gain weight, "to keep up." 

I have little idea what my dog weighed at 6 months, he was about 74 at a year and 84 at 3. That was his top weight. He weighs around 70 lbs at 11 years old. I can tell you that he could run at 32 mph, easily clear 4' fences and jump on and over cars. He can still jump over 4' fences, climb ladders, run, do bite work, excels at narcotics detection and is almost ready to retire. I only weigh him because the vet asked for his weight on Monday. I check his physical condition daily, checking how his ribs feel, his waist line looks and how he acts and behaves. Weight is not a factor, never was and only needed once a year for his vet chart. The dog has no health issues and is still going strong at 11. I doubt it would be that way if I let him get and stay at a heavy weight.


----------



## Dracovich

Slamdunc said:


> Well, I suspected that you took my post personally, that was not my intention. I apologize if I offended you. I also answered honestly, as I always do on dog forums. Occasionally, that does insult people as we all love our dogs and some folks take information very personally.
> 
> Here is the thing, many folks are new to owning GSD's and some think that GSD's are "large breed" dogs, which they really are not supposed to be. As I have mentioned they are not really a large breed dog. Males should be in the 70-85 lb range full grown, females 55 - 70lbs give or take. Naturally, there will be bigger GSD's out there, especially American bred dogs. But, over 100 lbs is the exception and not the rule and not desirable when it comes to GSD's. As you know dogs bred like that are likely to have a myriad of health problems, from hips, elbows, spine issues and then you wind up with all the other problems that come form breeders who think size is everything.
> 
> The thread is about "how heavy is your GSD." My response to the folks reading this thread, heavier is not better. Learn what a GSD should look like, weigh and be healthy. Because someone has a 70 or 80 lb GSD puppy at 6 months; does not make it healthy or even a good representative of the breed as a whole. It makes the people that have dogs at the correct weight think they are doing something wrong or their dog needs to gain weight, "to keep up."
> 
> I have little idea what my dog weighed at 6 months, he was about 74 at a year and 84 at 3. That was his top weight. He weighs around 70 lbs at 11 years old. I can tell you that he could run at 32 mph, easily clear 4' fences and jump on and over cars. He can still jump over 4' fences, climb ladders, run, do bite work, excels at narcotics detection and is almost ready to retire. I only weigh him because the vet asked for his weight on Monday. I check his physical condition daily, checking how his ribs feel, his waist line looks and how he acts and behaves. Weight is not a factor, never was and only needed once a year for his vet chart. The dog has no health issues and is still going strong at 11. I doubt it would be that way if I let him get and stay at a heavy weight.


Except I am not advocating larger GSDs, so why is this relevant to me?


----------



## Slamdunc

Dracovich said:


> Except I am not advocating larger GSDs, so why is this relevant to me?


I don't know? 

My comments were general in nature, I suppose my mistake was quoting you in the first place. Mea Culpa.


----------



## Dracovich

Don't get me wrong, I TOTALLY get your point, but I am not saying my dog was the ideal. He was from VERY large chested, long bodied GSDs, he used to have a weight issue (not as a puppy, but around 1-3 years), and he grew way too fast. He was 14 lbs at 6 weeks which from my understanding is what they should weigh as 8-10 wks. But he did not have an obesity problem at 6 months, and I am in no way saying 'bigger is better'.


----------



## Dracovich

There's different shapes too. GPs are taller than GSDs and generally just thicker, so naturally they will be heavier. Here is my GP at 7 1/2 months, 100 lbs in the photo. Draco was maybe 80 lbs at that age. She is now 115 lbs and he is 107. I think his build is different than a 'proper' GSD. His ideal weight would be 100 lbs according to the vet. He was 132 last year, his body score was a 4, it's now a 3. I don't have any side shots of Draco at 6 months available to me right now, I'll try to get some off my laptop after work. 

This is the best most recent pic showing that he has a waist line, and I feel his ribs again and see them depending on his position 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BRWorvYjGFz/?taken-by=dracothegsd&hl=en

I've heard that at 6 months a dog is approx 75% of its adult weight, if that's true, then 75 lbs matches his said ideal weight of 100 lbs.


----------



## Slamdunc

Congrats on the weight loss. 

GP's and GSD's are completely different dogs. 

I looked at his picture and he is a nice looking dog. I hate to be contrary or run the risk of offending you again, but IMHO, 100 lbs is not his ideal weight. If he were mine I'd take another 10 lbs off him. 

Your GP looks great!


----------



## Dracovich

Slamdunc said:


> Congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> GP's and GSD's are completely different dogs.
> 
> I looked at his picture and he is a nice looking dog. I hate to be contrary or run the risk of offending you again, but IMHO, 100 lbs is not his ideal weight. If he were mine I'd take another 10 lbs off him.
> 
> Your GP looks great!



I can deal with him being 10 lbs overweight, but not 40  We will see how much he loses. He lost another 4 lbs in the last 3 weeks, I thought he stopped losing when he his 115, but he didn't. He is not fit, but he is healthy, and that's all I was hoping for so I am proud of him.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Not fit is NOT healthy.


----------



## Dracovich

Fit and healthy are two different things, a person who does not really exercise but eats well can be healthy, but still not fit. I'd rather trust my vet.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

No, a person that eats right and is not fit is not healthy, trust your doctor.


----------



## astrovan2487

Another thing to think about is that many vets are so used to seeing overweight pets they have a skewed idea of what an idea weight should be, this is pretty well known with sport dog handlers. I've heard many experienced handlers and breeders say that a little underweight is actually healthy. Not saying this applies to your vet but it is something to take into consideration.


----------



## Timberdog

My 2 cents, I think weight is not the only factor defining "fit", will need to take into considerations other factors. Carrying an extra 10% body weight may be really bad for an older dog with light bones, poor diet, low stamina, inappropriate level and types of activity, more fat instead of muscle etc. On the other hand, a mature adult dog in top years, with big strong bones and mostly muscle, good diet and good stamina, regular appropriate exercises instead of a weekend warrior etc, may have no problem carrying that extra 10% weight. Moreover, I guess it's hard to have a ultimate guideline for weight.


----------



## Dracovich

This is my dog, he is not obese but I do not consider him fit, his structure is sound and he shows no signs of joint strain or anything of the life. I get it, a GSD SHOULD be 66-88 lbs, he isn't, but he also likely would not be fit in those ranges, either, because with more muscle toning and less fat he would likely not lose too many lbs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Not so sure what the difficulty is here.

48#s - 88#s is standard.

Size/weight
Male dogs:
Height at the withers: 60 cm to 65 cm
Weight: 30 kg to 40 kg

Female dogs:
Height at the withers: 55 cm to 60 cm
Weight: 22 kg to 32 kg 

http://www.fci.be/Nomenclature/Standards/166g01-en.pdf


----------



## Dracovich

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Not so sure what the difficulty is here.
> 
> 48#s - 88#s is standard.
> 
> Size/weight
> Male dogs:
> Height at the withers: 60 cm to 65 cm
> Weight: 30 kg to 40 kg
> 
> Female dogs:
> Height at the withers: 55 cm to 60 cm
> Weight: 22 kg to 32 kg
> 
> http://www.fci.be/Nomenclature/Standards/166g01-en.pdf


For dogs with proper structure. Sure.


----------



## cloudpump

Dracovich said:


> For dogs with proper structure. Sure.


:headbang:


----------



## Slamdunc

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Not so sure what the difficulty is here.
> 
> 48#s - 88#s is standard.
> 
> Size/weight
> Male dogs:
> Height at the withers: 60 cm to 65 cm
> Weight: 30 kg to 40 kg
> 
> Female dogs:
> Height at the withers: 55 cm to 60 cm
> Weight: 22 kg to 32 kg
> 
> http://www.fci.be/Nomenclature/Standards/166g01-en.pdf


I think the confusion or issue is that not all GSD's fall into the standard. Therefore to judge all GSD's on that standard may be unfair or unrealistic. My dog's littermate was a solid 100 lb dog that competed at the USA Nationals 3 times. He is a unique exception, a rarity. Boomer was never heavier than 84lbs. His brother's legs are as thick as a woman's arm. He is a tall, lean and very muscular athletic dog. He is also 11 and I'm sure weighs under 100 lbs now. 

This really shouldn't be that difficult and I've said it many times and the chart in this thread spells it out pretty well. If you run your fingers down your dogs side and it is hard to feel each rib, your dog is fat. If you can run your finger down your dog's side and can easily and distinctly feel each rib, your dog is probably at the proper weight, with out a layer of fat over them. If the ribs are really noticeable and your finger feels like it is hitting deep ruts then your dog may need to gain a lb or two. 

The waist line is a good indicator as well, but not as good as seeing and feeling the ribs. GSD's should have well muscled and defined shoulders and their rear legs should be well muscled on a fit dog. You should be able to see the muscles stand out in the chest and shoulder. If you grab your dog's rear leg from behind (behind the knee, by the tail) it should be firm, solid and be a handful of muscle for a dog in peak shape. Older dogs will have less muscle mass in their rear legs. 

I really do not go by the scale at all, I don't care what my dogs weigh. My ego does not ride on how big my dog is or how much my dog weighs. I go by their physical condition. I look and feel the ribs, I watch the waist line and I check on my dogs muscle mass. None of my dogs are fat, quite the opposite. The are all trim, even skinny but well muscled. Much like an Olympic Sprinter, they are athletes after all. That is what the breed was designed to be, herding dogs, working dogs and companions. 

Hopefully, this thread will help some folks understand how to properly evaluate their dog's weight and learn that bigger or heavier is definitely not better. I see far too many GSD owners that do not understand how to properly gauge the right weight for their dog.


----------



## Dracovich

Slamduncs comment is on point.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Spot on as usual Slam! 

I was just wondering why the normal sized GSDs as per the standard that weighed in the 48 - 66 pound range were being repeatedly excluded from desirable or acceptable size.



Slamdunc said:


> I think the confusion or issue is that not all GSD's fall into the standard. Therefore to judge all GSD's on that standard may be unfair or unrealistic. My dog's littermate was a solid 100 lb dog that competed at the USA Nationals 3 times. He is a unique exception, a rarity. Boomer was never heavier than 84lbs. His brother's legs are as thick as a woman's arm. He is a tall, lean and very muscular athletic dog. He is also 11 and I'm sure weighs under 100 lbs now.
> 
> This really shouldn't be that difficult and I've said it many times and the chart in this thread spells it out pretty well. If you run your fingers down your dogs side and it is hard to feel each rib, your dog is fat. If you can run your finger down your dog's side and can easily and distinctly feel each rib, your dog is probably at the proper weight, with out a layer of fat over them. If the ribs are really noticeable and your finger feels like it is hitting deep ruts then your dog may need to gain a lb or two.
> 
> The waist line is a good indicator as well, but not as good as seeing and feeling the ribs. GSD's should have well muscled and defined shoulders and their rear legs should be well muscled on a fit dog. You should be able to see the muscles stand out in the chest and shoulder. If you grab your dog's rear leg from behind (behind the knee, by the tail) it should be firm, solid and be a handful of muscle for a dog in peak shape. Older dogs will have less muscle mass in their rear legs.
> 
> I really do not go by the scale at all, I don't care what my dogs weigh. My ego does not ride on how big my dog is or how much my dog weighs. I go by their physical condition. I look and feel the ribs, I watch the waist line and I check on my dogs muscle mass. None of my dogs are fat, quite the opposite. The are all trim, even skinny but well muscled. Much like an Olympic Sprinter, they are athletes after all. That is what the breed was designed to be, herding dogs, working dogs and companions.
> 
> Hopefully, this thread will help some folks understand how to properly evaluate their dog's weight and learn that bigger or heavier is definitely not better. I see far too many GSD owners that do not understand how to properly gauge the right weight for their dog.


----------



## voodoolamb

Slamdunc said:


> I see far too many GSD owners that do not understand how to properly gauge the right weight for their dog.


Yes. This. 

In the same vein, I also see many dog owners who stick their fingers in their ears and start shouting "LA LA LA MY DOG ISN'T OBESE LA LA LA"

When the reality is they have a barrel with legs. I've seen pictures of dogs with literal fat rolls and comments from owners saying things like "He doesn't look obese to me" or "He's got a waist!" - all while their poor dog suffers, sometimes for years.


----------



## WateryTart

Slamdunc said:


> I think the confusion or issue is that not all GSD's fall into the standard. Therefore to judge all GSD's on that standard may be unfair or unrealistic. My dog's littermate was a solid 100 lb dog that competed at the USA Nationals 3 times. He is a unique exception, a rarity. Boomer was never heavier than 84lbs. His brother's legs are as thick as a woman's arm. He is a tall, lean and very muscular athletic dog. He is also 11 and I'm sure weighs under 100 lbs now.
> 
> This really shouldn't be that difficult and I've said it many times and the chart in this thread spells it out pretty well. If you run your fingers down your dogs side and it is hard to feel each rib, your dog is fat. If you can run your finger down your dog's side and can easily and distinctly feel each rib, your dog is probably at the proper weight, with out a layer of fat over them. If the ribs are really noticeable and your finger feels like it is hitting deep ruts then your dog may need to gain a lb or two.
> 
> The waist line is a good indicator as well, but not as good as seeing and feeling the ribs. GSD's should have well muscled and defined shoulders and their rear legs should be well muscled on a fit dog. You should be able to see the muscles stand out in the chest and shoulder. If you grab your dog's rear leg from behind (behind the knee, by the tail) it should be firm, solid and be a handful of muscle for a dog in peak shape. Older dogs will have less muscle mass in their rear legs.
> 
> I really do not go by the scale at all, I don't care what my dogs weigh. My ego does not ride on how big my dog is or how much my dog weighs. I go by their physical condition. I look and feel the ribs, I watch the waist line and I check on my dogs muscle mass. None of my dogs are fat, quite the opposite. The are all trim, even skinny but well muscled. Much like an Olympic Sprinter, they are athletes after all. That is what the breed was designed to be, herding dogs, working dogs and companions.
> 
> Hopefully, this thread will help some folks understand how to properly evaluate their dog's weight and learn that bigger or heavier is definitely not better. I see far too many GSD owners that do not understand how to properly gauge the right weight for their dog.


This is a great post. It makes evaluating your dog's fitness accessible to the lay person. I like to be able to see a ripple of rib when the dog moves, not starkly visible but just enough that you wonder if it was the lighting as the dog moves past you. I don't keep her there 100% of the time, but that's always where I'm aiming.

Going back to the original question, I think my girl weighed about 45-50 lb at 6 months. She was pretty tall even at 6 months, not the 24" I measured at age 11 months, but tall.


----------



## Diesel2018

*Diesel*

Hi everyone

My Gsd was 21 kg at 6 months of age and is now weighing 29kg at 11 months of age. and I think even if I did over feed him which I dont he would never become obese due to his high-drive nature. My boy is always ON burning off energy for at least 12 hrs a day. I think if he was a more calmer boy (Not High-Drive)and just went out for the odd walk once or twice per day then I think the risk is there more for putting on weight. Hope that makes sense.


----------

